# WHITE STUFF ON GUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

my Guppy had babies afew days ago and now she has white stuff on her body and the beggining part of her anal fin. i think its fungus I tryed to treat it with Ick clear.... i paniced.... but im not sure if that will take care of it. I think Maroxy will work... but i want ot wait for the other medication to wear off..... welll before i do i need help ... cna someone help me.... ps im trying ot get a picture....


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Please put the carbon back into your filter and do a water change of about 25% each day for 3 days to get rid of the ich medication. Ich is a parasite and that medication can be quite harsh on a fish with some other ailment. Ich medications can also be quite lethal to fry.

Can you move her to a quarantine tank? I'll wait for a picture to be sure this is fungus, then I will suggest a proper medication to help. Maroxy isn't real effective, especially with guppys.

What are your water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH? It's very important to know these numbers before adding medications to a tank. Any amount of ammonia or nitrite and a high nitrate level (over 40) can turn many meds toxic. You should never add any medication to an aquarium unless you know for sure what you're treating for and that the med you've chosen is safe for that type of fish. Not all fish can handle all types of medications, which is the reason there are so many out there.

What is your tank temp? What kind of foods are you feeding? How often?

I'll help as much as I can but I need info first and a pic would help a lot!


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

ok well ill give you all the info on that tommorow im going to the store and buying EVERYTHING. XD sorry im new at fish .


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Before you head to the LFS...
When buying test kits be sure to invest in liquid test kits for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. Test strips are useless and a waste of money, they are too inaccurate to be of any use. Dry tab kits are "so so", but much better than strips.
If investing in a quarantine tank, you'll want about 5 - 10 gallons with a sponge filter and a heater, no gravel but some fake plants will also be needed for shelter to avoid excess amounts of stress during treatment.

When filling the quarantine tank for the first time use 50 - 75% tank water if possible, from the main tank. Fill with clean water from there and it's instantly ready. Be prepared to do daily water changes on the quarantine tank when in use, 5 - 10% each day is usually enough to keep waste levels down. When using meds, always do water changes before the new dose and always wait 24 hrs after dosing before doing your water change to allow the meds to work at full strength.

I'll watch for your post tomorrow and will help all I can.


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

ok ibought the drops the nittrate is in between 5 and 7 i changed the water liek you said... is it ok if i add the nitrite lowerer?... the ph is a little high i think its 7.6 exactly the ammonia im still waiting for i got one of those things that you stick to the tank and it shows alert, alarm , safe, toxic,. i couldnt find drops...it still hasnt shown anything. wait i think its on alarm i dont want to add the ammonia remover before i get your ok.. im not sure if its on alarm though i cant tell the difference... as for the picture my dad has the camera and hes not home..... but my guppy now also has it like the starting at the black dot to the starting of the anal fin......... well its just like cotton looking white stuff if u still need a pic ill have it definatly by tommorow. oh and btw i was lookign thru the forum nad i found out i need to have 1 male per 3 females.... i only have 1 female what do i do od i seperate them???


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

At the moment seperating them would be the safest thing to do, this would allow you to treat the male in a quarantine tank without worry of the other fish and water quality. Fill the quarantine tank about 1/3 - 1/2 with water from the main tank, then fill up with clean water in both. Water change on one and safe enough to just swap the guppy over, no need to acclimate provided the temp is the same in both tanks. If there's any temp difference then acclimate the male over as if you first brought him home. If you can put him into a baggie and role the top down so it floats open, this will be the safest way to change temps.
The med you want to get is called fungus eliminator. I can show you where to find it online if you need help. Do not treat the tank with any other meds or salt, just the fungus eliminator according to the directions on the bottle. If you can't find this, let me know and I'll find something else for you that is safe. Once your male is well enough to return to the tank, add a lot of plants (plastic, silk, live any will work)... and I mean a lot. This will give your female plenty of places to hide away from him so she can rest. If you move things around once every few wks, this keeps him busy without bothering her while he's staking out new territory, and gives here a chance to find new places to hide. 
Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help.


----------



## jbean006 (Feb 14, 2008)

i have neons and zebras that had ick i freaked out too i didn't want them all to die i used ick clear tank buddies it took only one treatment and now my fish are ick free after 2 days just make sure there isn't any medication in the water before you treat them again or you might over dose tyour fish... the tank buddies worked great just be sure to remove the carbon from your filter while your treating it. you drop in one tablet per 10 gal of water it will turn your water a blue color but don't panic it goes away within a day if you have a hood on your tank open the lid to let the medication evaporate better and read the box before you do it... i took my shrimp, snails and pleco out befor i did it too just incase... good luck


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ich is not a fungal infection, it's a parasite. If you use ich medication to treat a fungal infection you are likely to kill all of your fish.


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

its my female guppy thats sick and now she came down to the bottom of the tank and wont swim shes stil alive here are some pics .. i cant find that at petsmart..... but i do have Maroxy from Mardel its a fungus remover can i use this of course after i put it in the quarintine tank ... ???








sorry best pic i can get wit hthe camera i have












ERR REPLY FAST I DONT WANT HER TO DIE


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

bettababy said:


> Please put the carbon back into your filter and do a water change of about 25% each day for 3 days to get rid of the ich medication. Ich is a parasite and that medication can be quite harsh on a fish with some other ailment. Ich medications can also be quite lethal to fry.
> 
> Can you move her to a quarantine tank? I'll wait for a picture to be sure this is fungus, then I will suggest a proper medication to help. Maroxy isn't real effective, especially with guppys.
> 
> ...



lol wait forgot that u said it wasnt so affective well today ill go to antoher store with my dad but i cant go now it has to be like later  got any other medication suggestions?


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

see thats the white stuff it looks kinda blue on the tail cuz thats the color of the tail but in real life u see hte white and the back part of the body is kinda like grey white and stuff and then u see the white stuff.... there..




















ps: see the babies ?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm checking into some other type of med that is strong enough to help with such an advanced case and also safe for a guppy. Hang in there, I'll be back soon!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I have some options for you, but please only choose one option! Dose these meds in the quarantine tank only.

option 1. Binox
option 2. Methylene blue and 2 tablespoons of aquarium salt 
option 3. Nitrofurazone and 2 tablespoons of aquarium salt

You should be able to find at least one of the above meds at your LFS, Binox has the sodium chloride in it so there is no need to mix that with salt... but the methylene blue or nitrofurizone will need the salt added to work with them. Only add the salt once, follow instructions on the bottle of the med you choose. 

I hate to say it, but this infection is pretty advanced, I can only offer you a 50/50 chance that your fish is going to make it. Best of luck to you, let me know if you need more help.


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

err my fish is turning clear ...... half of the body is colorless now...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I hate to say it, but it is probably better to just euthenize her at this point. By the time you get the meds and can get her moved she will probably be gone already. I'm very sorry, but things like this happen fast and end fast, unfortunately.
Keep an eye on the other fish in the tank, if any of them shows signs of the same thing, move them out immediately. If it's a fry, the methylene blue and salt are safe enough to use for them.


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

well i hate to say it but its my fault i guess  well thank you very much and next time i will be prepared  2 morrow ill go to the shop again and buy more plants and things...... well the guppy still hasnt died maybe she has a chance ?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

From what I saw in the picture, no, I don't think she has a chance. I'm sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear, but when you're dealing with something this advanced... even meds offer only a 50/50 chance.


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

errrrr ok well ty


----------

